# The Electric Car Lives



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Backed by U.S. venture capital, Norwegian company Think is betting its Ox concept vehicle can prove the electric car's time has finally arrived

More...


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Not bad looking, as far as an OEM EV goes


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Th!nk does appear to be a successful company after winning Independence from ford so they are worth some of their salt. But if all they can show is a computer rendering of the car than I am not impressed.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I stand corrected. In that case, I think this could be good.


----------

